
Breakup Email: The Hail Mary in Your Sales Outreach - akkammara
https://blog.klenty.com/breakup-email/
======
troydavis
Anyone who does anything like what this post recommends should, and often
will, get told to f' off.

For any HN readers: ignore this post and instead, go read about how to sell by
demonstrating value. You don't need to - shouldn't - be annoying, let alone
feel dirty, to thrive as a salesperson. Start with
[https://blog.chaddickerson.com/2013/02/21/inside-sales-
advic...](https://blog.chaddickerson.com/2013/02/21/inside-sales-advice/).

